# Bufflehead?



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

Would there be Buffleheads in central Michigan this time of year? I was fishing near Mecosta this weekend and had a pair of fast low flying ducks kick up about 50 yards from me. Fast wings, the male had a very distinct white stripe from the front to the back of the wing, with otherwise black wing tips. His head was a patch of white with black around the edges. The hen was dark without much color, just a bit of white on the wings. Sound right?


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Its possible. Though I think they are cavity nesters and nest in the boreal forest of Norther Canada. I saw a couple here locally about two weeks ago.

B


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I've seen Buffies & shot Redheads at the game area in Mecosta before. A couple of seasons ago, one of the biggest buffle head flocks I've ever seen gave us a flyover on the last weekend of the season out there.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

seen some on the lake near hale this weekend. a male and about 6-7 females


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

There have been lots of them up here on the St. Marys. I look out the window and see them regularly. They and alot of other ducks started showing up just after ice out. Spring Migration is on. They tipically hang out till the end of the month then become a rare site till Oct.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I saw a few ringnecks, bluebills, buffies and even a canvasback out on chippewa lake last week...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ironmachineus said:


> Would there be Buffleheads in central Michigan this time of year? I was fishing near Mecosta this weekend and had a pair of fast low flying ducks kick up about 50 yards from me. Fast wings, the male had a very distinct white stripe from the front to the back of the wing, with otherwise black wing tips. His head was a patch of white with black around the edges. The hen was dark without much color, just a bit of white on the wings. Sound right?


my bet is golden eye. not sure you would see much of bufflehead, although its not unheard of. Golden eyes i've seen during nesting season quite a bit when around some kind of inland lake.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I also saw a flock of about 10 on a lake near Hale....There was also a raft of about 30 Blue Bills on another lake we fished.....


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

I guess I'll be the 3rd guy to say I saw a bunch of buffies on a lake near Hale. Sand Lake, to be specific. There was a group of 9 hanging in the back bay by our cottage.


----------



## everlast1 (Nov 9, 2006)

Weird spring. We have had lots of northern birds, teal, bufflehead, bills, reds, around up until a week or 2 ago yet locals started hatching last week. Goldeneye left over 2 months ago.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

everlast1 said:


> Goldeneye left over 2 months ago.


guess they found the ***tponds here to attractive to leave then.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Tough withot a pic, but I'll guess merganser. I don't know my divers too well though.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

There are still plenty of buffies around Harsens Island. They are in flocks of 10-15, with 1 or 2 males to 12+ females.
Jealous!:evilsmile
They'll be gone by June


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

I have a had a single female buffie hanging out on my small pond last few months


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

this week.


----------



## zr800o1le (Oct 20, 2005)

I Just bought a Place up by Gaylord and around my Pond I have 5 Buffies,1 Drake 4 Hens, 2 Goldeneyes 1 ea. and 2 Drake Mallards and 1 Hen.
half dozen nesting Geese, and I saw one Woodie fly into a woodbox.
They have been up there about a Mounth now. The Sad thing is everywhere I have gone within 50 miles of Gaylord I have been seeing 2-3 Drake Mallards with 1 Hen. Must have been too many Hens killed last year. I hope this doesn't come back to haunt us in the next few years.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

A buddy of mine saw alot of old squaw out on Saginaw Bay a couple of weeks ago. I found this odd, but he knows his ducks. We shoot a few out there during the season but you would think that they would be getting to their nesting/molting areas by now. Kind of an odd year I think.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

zr800o1le said:


> I Just bought a Place up by Gaylord and around my Pond I have 5 Buffies,1 Drake 4 Hens, 2 Goldeneyes 1 ea. and 2 Drake Mallards and 1 Hen.
> half dozen nesting Geese, and I saw one Woodie fly into a woodbox.
> They have been up there about a Mounth now. The Sad thing is everywhere I have gone within 50 miles of Gaylord I have been seeing 2-3 Drake Mallards with 1 Hen. Must have been too many Hens killed last year. I hope this doesn't come back to haunt us in the next few years.


THOSE HENS YOU'RE NOT SEEING are on the nest and/or with the young, while mister drake is out looking to :evilsmile make more mallards. all animals act the same, think about it. what were you doing when you were 18:lol::lol:


----------

